

Remind HN: Father's Day is Sunday - sant0sk1

I know many of us are super-busy and absorbed in projects, so I thought I'd post a quick reminder for those who celebrate this holiday.<p>Still have a few days left to think of a way to show your dad your appreciation. I usually can't think of anything and end up getting him some golf balls (lame). This year I think I'll take him to a baseball game...
======
graywh
And a preemptive congratulations to any Hackers celebrating their first
Father's Day. (This will be my second.)

~~~
icky
Congratulations on finding your father. ;-)

~~~
graywh
I was talking about becoming a father, not finding mine. But I guess I didn't
make that very clear....

~~~
icky
The winky face meant I was extra serious. ;-)

------
axod
Special congrats to any founders with kids. It's hard work ;)

------
Frocer
I wish there were a web app that recommends me gift ideas that doesn't suck.
Because every holiday season, I struggle for days to find gifts.

Hey, there's an idea for the adventurous :P

~~~
dmoney
Here's a thought: you tell it your budget, who you want to send stuff to, some
categories they're likely to be interested in, and what dates/holidays. It
nags you x days beforehand to pick a gift from the ones it's selected. If you
don't it sends the highest ranked one within your budget. It would be cool if
xmas/birthday cards could be semiautomated too.

~~~
hugh
That's probably overdoing it (especially the semi-automatic sending of gifts)
but I genuinely think that a "help you select gifts" application would be a
nice idea.

The way I see it working is that you start off by telling it basic data about
your recipient (e.g. 55 year old male), and it makes suggestions one at a
time, which you can rank from "not bad" to "terrible" depending on whether you
think they'd like it. Every ten suggestions it gives you a list of "the best
so far", and hopefully you'll eventually be sent off to Amazon or whatever to
buy one.

This _is_ actually a really good idea. It's not too impersonal, it's useful to
a lot of people (much better than just browsing the shops looking for
inspiration), it has a clear revenue stream, and people could be prompted to
use it several times a year.

------
yagibear
How is Father's Day any more relevant to Hackers than it is to the rest of
society? If no more relevant (as I suspect), then reminders such as this seem
off-topic for HN.

~~~
dkokelley
Hacker News, at least to me, is much more that a "place for _hacker news_ ,"
it's a community. The news articles here are not just plain technology news -
I could try CNET for that (Search "Father's Day Gifts" on CNET for a father's
day related tech article).

HN is run by people like you and me. We're smart people and we typically post
and up vote things that other hackers will appreciate. I tend to overlook
birthdays and holidays when I am dealing with other things, and I appreciate
the fact that someone was thoughtful enough to post a reminder for me.

~~~
mhb
So a short tutorial on how to set up Google Calendar with the holidays and
reminders would preempt more of these?

~~~
dkokelley
A tutorial probably wouldn't help, because most of us already know how to set
that up. It's taking the time to do that which is the hard part.

------
senthil_rajasek
happy fathers day everyone ... remember you can always do something special
like sending an e-card like this one :-)

<http://fb-ec2.happywishes.net/images/fathersday/png/>

Thats all it takes and you can't beat the price ;-)

------
ojbyrne
I'm hoping to get a job. Can't think of a better gift for my dad ;-)

------
ComputerGuru
Damn - why did you have to post it this early? It's going to slip off the
front page before Sunday.... and I won't remember!

